# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضی

## AmirHossein2016

سلام.

میشه یکی اینو برام توضیح بده؟مطمئنم ک درسته.



اون منفیه از کجا اومده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

*چون جواب رادیکال با فورجه ی زوج همیشه مثبته
ب خاطر همین اون منفی رو گذاشته که منفی یک ب توان سه مثبت بشه...*

----------


## Origami

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirHossein2016


سلام.

میشه یکی اینو برام توضیح بده؟مطمئنم ک درسته.



اون منفیه از کجا اومده؟؟؟؟؟



کاملا اشتباهه. جواب درست 1- هست. تا اونجایی که بردیش زیر رادیکال درسته.  از اون به بعد اون منفی که آوردی اشتباهه باید بجاش مینوشتی 1- به توان 3 و  در نهایت جواب میشه 1-
البته اگه به این صورت بود که پشت رادیکال و پشت عبارت 1- به توان شش دوم یدونه - بود اون موقع جواب میشد 1+
یه تذکر هم بدم شما بجای استفاده از فلش منظورم همون = باید از = استفاده کنی چون این عبارت ها همه با هم برابرن وقتی بینشون فلش میذاریم که یک معادله یا نامعدله باشه. تو امتحان نهایی این دو تا علامت رو اشتباه بذاری نمرتو میخورن میزنن غلط*

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> *
> 
> 
> کاملا اشتباهه. جواب درست 1- هست. تا اونجایی که بردیش زیر رادیکال درسته.  از اون به بعد اون منفی که آوردی اشتباهه باید بجاش مینوشتی 1- به توان 3 و  در نهایت جواب میشه 1-
> البته اگه به این صورت بود که پشت رادیکال و پشت عبارت 1- به توان شش دوم یدونه - بود اون موقع جواب میشد 1+
> یه تذکر هم بدم شما بجای استفاده از فلش منظورم همون �= باید از = استفاده کنی چون این عبارت ها همه با هم برابرن وقتی بینشون فلش میذاریم که یک معادله یا نامعدله باشه. تو امتحان نهایی این دو تا علامت رو اشتباه بذاری نمرتو میخورن میزنن غلط*


مطمئنم درسته تو ماشین حسابهای اینترنتی زدم همشون این جوابو ارودن اینم از سایت mathway هستش

----------


## amirhossein78

سلام و خسته نباشی 
خب این سوال واقعا مهمه من اینجا یبار کامل توضیح میدم حتما بقیه هم ببینن چون ممکنه تو کنکور به مشکل بخورن 
خب ببین عبارت 2 /6^(1-)  اصلا قابل برگشت به رادیکال نیس و جوابش میشه ۱- 
چرا ؟؟ ببین وقتی تو رادیکال فرجه و توان زوج باشن موقعی که عبارت زیر رادیکال میاد بیرون قدر مطلق میگیره پس در واقع اون عبارتی که شما نوشتی یعنی رادیکال با فرجه ۶ و زیر رادیکال ۶^ (۱-) بازگرداننده شده این عبارت هستش : 6/2 ^ ( | 1- | )  
امیدوارم منظورمو رسونده باشم 
خلاصه عبارت اول 6/2 ^ ( 1- ) جوابش میشه ۱- 
و عبارت رادیکال ۱- به توان ۶ با فرجه ۲ هم میشه ۱+ 
و این دوتا به هیچ وجه مساوی هم نیستن

----------


## Origami

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirHossein2016


مطمئنم درسته تو ماشین حسابهای اینترنتی زدم همشون این جوابو ارودن اینم از سایت mathway هستش


ببخشید ولی ازونجایی که من ادم لجبازی هستم و خیلی به خودم مطمینم, با قاطعیت میگم چیزی که من گفتم درسته*

----------


## amirhossein78

@parnia-sh @Origami

بچه ها شما ها هم دقت کنین نکته خوبی داشت سوال اشتباه نکنین یه وقت

----------


## Origami

*[QUOTE=amirhossein78;1245321]سلام و خسته نباشی 
خب این سوال واقعا مهمه من اینجا یبار کامل توضیح میدم حتما بقیه هم ببینن چون ممکنه تو کنکور به مشکل بخورن 
خب ببین عبارت 6^(1-) اصلا قابل برگشت به رادیکال نیس و جوابش میشه ۱- 
ببخشید میشه بگید عدد 1- به توان 6 چجوری جوابش میشه 1-

*

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام.
> 
> میشه یکی اینو برام توضیح بده؟مطمئنم ک درسته.
> 
> 
> 
> اون منفیه از کجا اومده؟؟؟؟؟


اعداد منفی به هیچ وجه به توان کسری نمیرسن (یعنی تعریف نشدن)
حتی (-1) به توان 6/2 هم تعریف نشده ست.
صورت سوال کاملا غلط ـه

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> ببخشید ولی ازونجایی که من ادم لجبازی هستم و خیلی به خودم مطمینم, با قاطعیت میگم چیزی که من گفتم درسته*


اصلا صورت سوال غلطه
بعد شما به سوال غلط جواب غلط هم دادی میگی به خودم مطمئنم؟  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Origami

*ممنون میشم این تاپیک رو نبندید*

----------


## amirhossein78

[QUOTE=Origami;1245335]*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhossein78


سلام و خسته نباشی 
خب این سوال واقعا مهمه من اینجا یبار کامل توضیح میدم حتما بقیه هم ببینن چون ممکنه تو کنکور به مشکل بخورن 
خب ببین عبارت 6^(1-) اصلا قابل برگشت به رادیکال نیس و جوابش میشه ۱- 
ببخشید میشه بگید عدد 1- به توان 6 چجوری جوابش میشه 1-


*

دوست عزیز اشتباه تایپی شده

----------


## Origami

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


اصلا صورت سوال غلطه
بعد شما به سوال غلط جواب غلط هم دادی میگی به خودم مطمئنم؟ 


شما یکم بیشتر دقت کنید بد نیست.

*

----------


## Origami

*فایل پیوست 76650فایل پیوست 76651*

----------


## Alir3zaa



----------


## amirhossein78

ماشالا قوانین جدید ریاضی میبینیم 

دوستان وقتی فرجه زوجه و توان عبارت زیر رادیکال هم زوج ، عبارت موقع بیرون اومدن قدر مطلق میگیره

----------


## amirhossein78

> فایل پیوست 76653



الان مثلا منفی یک به توان یک سوم نمی شه ؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> فایل پیوست 76653


این قانونو از کجات در آوردی :Yahoo (21): 
تازه این سواله هم که پرسیدن شیش دوم همون ۳ میشه دیگه .مشکل سوال اونجایی که اونو مساوی با رادیکال منفی یک به توان شیش گرفته (این مثبته ولی جواب منفیه)

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> فایل پیوست 76653


درضمن برهان خلف با مثال نمیشه .باید جبری باشه

----------


## the END

:Yahoo (105):

----------


## amirhossein78

نمی دونم این بحث ها یعنی چی 
یبار کامل توضیح دادم رجوع کنید متوجه میشین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alir3zaa

به جای یقه پاره کردن جلوی من و گارد گرفتن های بی مورد کمی روی حرفهای خودتون و عرائض من فکر کنید
این متن کتاب ریاضی دوم دبیرستان هست:

اون مولف این کتاب شاید سواد اش از شما کمتر بوده. شما به بزرگی خودتون ببخشیدش
ولی این رو بدونید که وقتی یک تعریف مثل توان را گسترش میدید ؛ باید طوری این کار را بکنید که قواعد و قوانینی که برای توان مثبت برقرار بود برای توان گویا هم برقرار باشه
به خاطر همین مجبور اید پایه را مثبت درنظر بگیرید.. چون اگر پایه را مثبت در نظر نگیرید اون موقع خیلی از قواعدی که برای توان مثبت برقراره برای توان گویا برقرار نیست

حالا خواهی پند گیر و خواهی ملال...

----------


## Origami

*من که نفهمیدم کی درست میگه کی غلط....غیر از جدول ضرب هر چی ریاضی بلد بودم زیر سوال رفت چند ساعت روی این فکر کردم آخرشم هیچ چی.. از همه ممنون.*

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> به جای یقه پاره کردن جلوی من و گارد گرفتن های بی مورد کمی روی حرفهای خودتون فکر کنید
> این متن کتاب ریاضی دوم دبیرستان هست:
> 
> اون مولف این کتاب شاید سواد اش از شما کمتر بوده. شما به بزرگی خودتون ببخشیدش
> ولی این رو بدونید که وقتی یک تعریف مثل توان را گسترش میدید ؛ باید طوری این کار را بکنید که قواعد و قوانینی که برای توان مثبت برقرار بود برای توان گویا هم برقرار باشه
> به خاطر همین مجبور اید پایه را مثبت درنظر بگیرید.. چون اگر پایه را مثبت در نظر نگیرید اون موقع خیلی از قواعدی که برای توان مثبت برقراره برای توان گویا برقرار نیست
> 
> حالا خواهی پند گیر و خواهی ملال...


شما تو عکس گفتین چون اگه پایه مثبت باشه این قانون برقراره پس اگه پایه منفی باشه و توان کسری هیچ وقت جواب نداره (تعریف نشده)
این حرف مث این میمونه بگی وقتی هوا سرد نیست پس حتما گرمه !ولی ممکنه هوا معتدل باشه

----------


## fateme8878

:Yahoo (77): حس میکنم این که خیلی بدیهیه؟:/این همه بحث کردن نداره :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> سلام و خسته نباشی





> خب این سوال واقعا مهمه من اینجا یبار کامل توضیح میدم حتما بقیه هم ببینن چون ممکنه تو کنکور به مشکل بخورن 
> خب ببین عبارت 2 /6^(1-) اصلا قابل برگشت به رادیکال نیس و جوابش میشه ۱- 
> چرا ؟؟ ببین وقتی تو رادیکال فرجه و توان زوج باشن موقعی که عبارت زیر رادیکال میاد بیرون قدر مطلق میگیره پس در واقع اون عبارتی که شما نوشتی یعنی رادیکال با فرجه ۶ و زیر رادیکال ۶^ (۱-) بازگرداننده شده این عبارت هستش : 6/2 ^ ( | 1- | ) 
> امیدوارم منظورمو رسونده باشم 
> خلاصه عبارت اول 6/2 ^ ( 1- ) جوابش میشه ۱- 
> و عبارت رادیکال ۱- به توان ۶ با فرجه ۲ هم میشه ۱+ 
> و این دوتا به هیچ وجه مساوی هم نیستن



درود

ممنون از جوابتون ولی حرف شما صد درصد غلطه.
بنده به جوابش رسیدم و جواب برابر است با +1

عکس پایین سندی از سایت mathway هست ک مورد قبول جهانه.



عکس پایین هم مراحل رو توضیح داده بدون هیچ اشتباهی







> اصلا صورت سوال غلطه





> بعد شما به سوال غلط جواب غلط هم دادی میگی به خودم مطمئنم؟




اگه سوال اشتباه بود جواب زیر میومد.

----------


## amirhossein78

> درود
> 
> ممنون از جوابتون ولی حرف شما صد درصد غلطه.
> بنده به جوابش رسیدم و جواب برابر است با +1
> 
> عکس پایین سندی از سایت mathway هست ک مورد قبول جهانه.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بله بله قوانین جدید در ریاضیات کشف شده توسط سایت mathway
۱- به توان ۳ میشه ۱+ افرین واقعا قشنگ حل کرده

دوست من اولا شما یبار دیگه توضیح منو بخون 
ثانیا مطمن چیزی که من میگم درسته چون کاملا از روی منطق و اثباته 
ثالثا شما چون خوب نخوندی متوجه نشدی من گفتم اصلا ۱- به توان ۶/۲ اصلا قابل برگشت به رادیکا نیس وقتی تعریف رادیکال رو درست متوجه نشدین به همه چی تعمیمش  ندین 
رابعا از کی تا حالا با سایت به سوالات جواب میدن ؟؟ کمی دقت واقعا لازمه 
هر جای توضیحم رو متوجه نشدین بگین تا براتون توضیح بدم اگه بازم قانع نشدید بگید تا مستقیم از استاد سروش مویینی بپرسم تا قانع شین 
موفق باشید

----------


## Origami

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme8878


فکر کنم وقتی میتونیم این دو تارو از هم تفکیک کنیم که a و b فرضا هر دو عدد صحییح باشن...اینو تو کتابه نهم ریاضی نوشته ...


مشکل از کم سوادی من بود که راه حل غلط ارسال کردم.*

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> بله بله قوانین جدید در ریاضیات کشف شده توسط سایت mathway
> ۱- به توان ۳ میشه ۱+ افرین واقعا قشنگ حل کرده
> 
> دوست من اولا شما یبار دیگه توضیح منو بخون 
> ثانیا مطمن چیزی که من میگم درسته چون کاملا از روی منطق و اثباته 
> ثالثا شما چون خوب نخوندی متوجه نشدی من گفتم اصلا ۱- به توان ۶/۲ اصلا قابل برگشت به رادیکا نیس وقتی تعریف رادیکال رو درست متوجه نشدین به همه چی تعمیمش  ندین 
> رابعا از کی تا حالا با سایت به سوالات جواب میدن ؟؟ کمی دقت واقعا لازمه 
> هر جای توضیحم رو متوجه نشدین بگین تا براتون توضیح بدم اگه بازم قانع نشدید بگید تا مستقیم از استاد سروش مویینی بپرسم تا قانع شین 
> موفق باشید


اقا مثل اینکه شما نمیدونین که:

هنگامی که پایه توان منفی باشه،توان رو نمیتوان ساده کرد.

لطفا دقت کنید دوست عزیز

در ضمن با برنامه photomath هم زدم جوابش مثبت یک بود

----------


## amirhossein78

> اقا مثل اینکه شما نمیدونین که:
> 
> هنگامی که پایه توان منفی باشه،توان رو نمیتوان ساده کرد.
> 
> لطفا دقت کنید دوست عزیز
> 
> در ضمن با برنامه photomath هم زدم جوابش مثبت یک بود


اکی از استاد سروش مویینی به طور مستقیم می پرسم

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> اکی از استاد سروش مویینی به طور مستقیم می پرسم


لطفا با سند باشه اگه جوابشون با جواب شما یکیه.

اگه هم نبود ک هیچ.سپاس

----------


## fateme8878

> *
> مشکل از کم سوادی من بود که راه حل غلط ارسال کردم.*


بابا این حرفا چیه:/ اشکالی نداره منم خودم ی وقتایی غلط حل میکنم همه همینن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amirhossein78

> لطفا با سند باشه اگه جوابشون با جواب شما یکیه.
> 
> اگه هم نبود ک هیچ.سپاس


من از استاد پرسیدم قهعلاپجواب ندادن هر وقتددادن اینجا میزارم 
ولی بحثی که هست واقعا حرف سایت mathway بی خوده 
ببینید 6/2  با 9/3 برابره دیگه 
خب الان برید تو همون سایت 1- رو به توان این دو تا کسر برسونید جواب مختلف میده 

یکبار دیگه حرف که در صفحه اول گفتم رو بخونید کامل توضیح دادم اینو

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> من از استاد پرسیدم قهعلاپجواب ندادن هر وقتددادن اینجا میزارم





> ولی بحثی که هست واقعا حرف سایت mathway بی خوده 
> ببینید 6/2 با 9/3 برابره دیگه 
> خب الان برید تو همون سایت 1- رو به توان این دو تا کسر برسونید جواب مختلف میده 
> 
> یکبار دیگه حرف که در صفحه اول گفتم رو بخونید کامل توضیح دادم اینو



کی گفته این دوتا برابرن؟از زمین تا آسمون با هم فرق دارن.
حالا از این که اعداد منفی ریشه سوم دارن بگذریم.
ولی از اینی که： اعدادی که پایه هاشون منفین ساده نمیشوند, نمیشه گذر کرد.

دقت کنید دوست عزیز بار دومه ک دارم میگم

----------


## amirhossein78

> کی گفته این دوتا برابرن؟از زمین تا آسمون با هم فرق دارن.
> حالا از این که اعداد منفی ریشه سوم دارن بگذریم.
> ولی از اینی که： اعدادی که پایه هاشون منفین ساده نمیشوند, نمیشه گذر کرد.
> 
> دقت کنید دوست عزیز بار دومه ک دارم میگم


6 تقسیم بر ۲ میشه ۳ 
۹ تقسیم بر ۳ میشه ۳ 

فک کنم شما اصل سوال رو متوجه نشدین 
من دیگه بیشتر از این نمی تونم روان توضیح بدم

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> من از استاد پرسیدم قهعلاپجواب ندادن هر وقتددادن اینجا میزارم 
> ولی بحثی که هست واقعا حرف سایت mathway بی خوده 
> ببینید 6/2  با 9/3 برابره دیگه 
> خب الان برید تو همون سایت 1- رو به توان این دو تا کسر برسونید جواب مختلف میده 
> 
> یکبار دیگه حرف که در صفحه اول گفتم رو بخونید کامل توضیح دادم اینو





> 6 تقسیم بر ۲ میشه ۳ 
> ۹ تقسیم بر ۳ میشه ۳ 
> 
> فک کنم شما اصل سوال رو متوجه نشدین 
> من دیگه بیشتر از این نمی تونم روان توضیح بدم


مگه پایه منفی نیست؟

بنابراین ما نمیتونیم توانو ساده کنیم و اون حرفی ک شما میزنین اشتباهه

----------


## amirhossein78

> مگه پایه منفی نیست؟
> 
> بنابراین ما نمیتونیم توانو ساده کنیم و اون حرفی ک شما میزنین اشتباهه


ببخشید من این حرف رو نمی فهمم 
یعنی چی پایه منفیه تواندساده نمیشه نمی فهمم اینو از کجا اومده این قانون ؟؟!!!!!

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> ببخشید من این حرف رو نمی فهمم 
> یعنی چی پایه منفیه تواندساده نمیشه نمی فهمم اینو از کجا اومده این قانون ؟؟!!!!!


شما با ماشین حسابی که قابلیت توان کسری رو داشته باشه بزنین میفهمین.
از اینترنتی جایی گیر بیارین.

----------


## amirhossein78

بله من با ماشین حساب امتحان کردم همون منفی یک داد 
سایت mathway نمی دونم چرا این رو اشتباه محاسبه می کنه 
برای اثباتش هم کافیه این دو تا رو بزنین ببینین جواب متفاوت میده 
9/3 ^ (-1)  
6/2 ^ (-1)

از نظر من و ریاضی این ذو تا یکین و مساوی 
ولی سایت mathway میگه نه 
من نظرم رو گفتم تو پست اولم تو این تاپیک کامل توضیح دادن
 @AmirHossein2016

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> بله من با ماشین حساب امتحان کردم همون منفی یک داد 
> سایت mathway نمی دونم چرا این رو اشتباه محاسبه می کنه 
> برای اثباتش هم کافیه این دو تا رو بزنین ببینین جواب متفاوت میده 
> 9/3 ^ (-1)  
> 6/2 ^ (-1)
> 
> از نظر من و ریاضی این ذو تا یکین و مساوی 
> ولی سایت mathway میگه نه 
> من نظرم رو گفتم تو پست اولم تو این تاپیک کامل توضیح دادن
>  @AmirHossein2016


البته این نظر شماست!!!(نه نظر ریاضی)
از معلم ریاضی نمونه دولتی راهنمایی پرسیدم همون حرف منو زد(قابل ذکره ریاضیم جز رتبه های برتر کشوریه)

----------


## Origami

*سلام. شنوندگان عزیز توجه فرمایید. شنوندگان عزیز توجه فرمایید....

به همین دلیل هستش که ماشین حساب ها جواب های متفاوتی برای دو عبارت 1- به توان شش دوم و 1- به توان نه سوم میدن.
دوستان همه دقت کنید که یه وقت توی کنکور اشتباه نزنید
و من الله توفیق.*

----------


## amirhossein78

> البته این نظر شماست!!!(نه نظر ریاضی)
> از معلم ریاضی نمونه دولتی راهنمایی پرسیدم همون حرف منو زد(قابل ذکره ریاضیم جز رتبه های برتر کشوریه)


خب پس رفیق وقتی از معلوم نمونه دولتی راهنمایی !! پرسیدین واسه چی دوباره اینجا میپرسین ؟؟ 

بله بله اینکه ریاضی شما جز رتبه های برتر کشوریه واقعا موجب خوشحالی منه ولی فک نکنم ذکر این نکته کمکی به حل این سوال کنه 
اگر سوال برای شما حل شده تاپیک بسته شه 
موفق باشید

----------


## AmirHossein2016

> خب پس رفیق وقتی از معلوم نمونه دولتی راهنمایی !! پرسیدین واسه چی دوباره اینجا میپرسین ؟؟ 
> 
> بله بله اینکه ریاضی شما جز رتبه های برتر کشوریه واقعا موجب خوشحالی منه ولی فک نکنم ذکر این نکته کمکی به حل این سوال کنه 
> اگر سوال برای شما حل شده تاپیک بسته شه 
> موفق باشید


بعد از اینکه تاپیک زدم از ایشون پرسیدم.اونم گفتم ک فکر نکنین با ی بیسواد طرفین.
تاپیکو ببندین چون از جواب که +1 هست مطمئن شدم

----------


## amirhossein78

> بعد از اینکه تاپیک زدم از ایشون پرسیدم.اونم گفتم ک فکر نکنین با ی بیسواد طرفین.
> تاپیکو ببندین چون از جواب که +1 هست مطمئن شدم


چرا باید اینجور فک کنم ؟؟ سوال می تونه برای هر کسی پیش 
امیدوارمدتو کنگور بترکونین این درسو و بالای ۹۰ بزنیدش 
موفق باشید 
راستی استاد هم فعلا جواب ندادن هر وقت دادن تو خصوصی براتون می فرستم 

با درخواست استارتر تاپیک بسته شد

----------

